# Adult Scrabble



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Adult Scrabble...

Rearrange the letters to spell out an important part of the human body which is even more useful when erect.

P N E S I


>

>

>

>

>

>

>

>


People who wrote SPINE became doctors...

As for the rest of you!!!


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ah well it's not a me.dical profession for me then


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I got it right - but then I am **** Erectus!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hmmm the abulance training was obviously correct then......

D :lol:


----------

